# でも最近スペイン語が難しくなって来たよぉ。楽しいんだけどねぇ



## képi

My japanese friend wrote that on an e-mail.

でも最近スペイン語が難しくなって来たよぉ。。。楽しいんだけどねぇ★マルコスもたまには日本語勉強しないよぉ〜！笑　忙しくて時間ないと思うけど。　 

What does it mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Eso

Recently, Spanish has been becoming harder... but it's fun! Marcos, don't study Japanese for a change~! (haha) I'm busy so I don't have any time .


I'm not too sure about the "for a change" part. I didn't know exactly how to interpret that sentence.​


----------



## képi

Thank you:-D


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

képi said:


> My japanese friend wrote that on an e-mail.
> 
> でも最近スペイン語が難しくなって来たよぉ。。。楽しいんだけどねぇ★マルコスもたまには日本語勉強しないよぉ〜！笑　忙しくて時間ないと思うけど。
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> Thanks!


 
マルコスもたまには　日本語勉強しないよお　～　笑

この日本語は　間違っています。　前にある　”来たよお”　と　
語呂（ごろ）合わせで　本人は　冗談をいっているつもりですが
間違った日本語をわざと使って　笑わそうとしても　面白くも
なんともないです。　

Hiro Sasaki 




ごん
ご


----------



## Flaminius

> でも最近スペイン語が難しくなって来たよぉ。。。楽しいんだけどねぇ★マルコスもたまには日本語勉強しな*い*よぉ〜！笑　忙しくて時間ないと思うけど。


But lately Spanish (lessons?) is getting harder and harder, though it's fun.
Marcos, you should study Japanese once in a while.  Well, perhaps you are too busy to take time for that.

The crossed い is a typo.  勉強しなよ is a casual jussive.


----------



## Eso

Flaminius said:


> 勉強しなよ is a casual jussive.




Could you explain this and give some other examples of casual jussive?


----------



## Aoyama

Or also :
But recently Spanish has become (more) difficult, but it's still fun. Marcos, you should also (on your side) study Japanese once in a while ! (Laughs) But I guess you must be busy and won't have time.

Casual jussive (Flam likes that ...) = mild order, here 日本語勉強しなよぉ = you should also study Japanese .
There are different ways to give orders in Japanese, orders taken as a wish, an advice, a request or a direct order. These nuances are important as there are linked to the degree of politeness or authority one wants to express.


----------



## Eso

Hm, I couldn't figure out who was being busy in that sentence. I guess it's a set phrase when writing letters?

So 日本語勉強しなよぉ　is similar to 日本語しなきゃ  ? I think that the latter is for the speaker only. Is the former a direct way of telling someone?


----------



## Aoyama

> So 日本語勉強しなよぉ　is similar to 日本語しなきゃ ?


 
No,  日本語しなきゃ would be an elliptic and colloquial way of saying "you should do it/say it _in_ Japanese", with no verb here.
The first phrase  日本語勉強しなよぉ includes *benkyo suru* .


----------



## cheshire

> Hm, I couldn't figure out who was being busy in that sentence. I guess it's a set phrase when writing letters?
> 
> So 日本語勉強しなよぉ　is similar to 日本語しなきゃ ? I think that the latter is for the speaker only. Is the former a direct way of telling someone?


（１）日本語勉強しなよぉ
（２）日本語勉強しなきゃ​（１） is proposing something to the listener whenever this sentence is uttered, while (2) can be used for both oneself and the listener.

(2) is just like 無人称構文　in many European languages, including Spanish. (Se tiene..., Il fait...)
(1) includes the particle 「よ」 used for proposing something to other persons.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

cheshire said:


> （１）日本語勉強しなよぉ​
> （２）日本語勉強しなきゃ​（１） is proposing something to the listener whenever this sentence is uttered, while (2) can be used for both oneself and the listener.
> 
> (2) is just like 無人称構文　in many European languages, including Spanish. (Se tiene..., Il fait...)
> (1) includes the particle 「よ」 used for proposing something to other persons.


 

(2)  は　必ずしも　無人称表現とは　限りません。　"　　もっと　スペイン語を
勉強しなければ　だめよ。　”　You must study more Spanish.

Hiro Sasaki 
べん


----------



## cheshire

無人称構文、は誤解を生むかもしれません。
ス語やフ語では三人称が基本、でも決して一人称や二人称を*排除するものではない*。
それと同様に、(2)の文も三人称*だけでなく*一人称や二人称を指すことができる。
という意味で、無人称という言葉を使いました。


----------



## Aoyama

*日本語勉強しなよぉ *could be : (Marcos) "try learning some Japanese (on your side) [it may be good for you]"

Whereas :
*日本語勉強しなきゃ *would be : " you *have to/must* learn Japanese (for a reason/because if you don't something negative will happen)

also :
*日本語勉強し*tara ho ga ii
*日本語勉強し*nakereba narimasu/naranai etc.
All expressing different degrees of imperative (_jussive_ from _jus=_ order, law)
like : you should/ought to/have to/must/had better etc.


----------

